# Online Mail Tool



## metno (21. Februar 2007)

Da ich mehrere E-Mail Accounts habe, suche ich nach einem Online Mail Tool, mit dem ich per einmaliges Login alle Mails auf dem Server von allen Konten sehe. Weiterleitung möchte ich jedoch nicht.
Kennt jemand einen solchen Anbieter?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

leider kenne ich keinen Anbieter, der "nur das" anbietet, aber einige, die dieses Feature "neben anderen Leistungen" anbieten.

Die Funktion, die Du suchst, nennt sich "Email-Sammeldienst" oder "POP3-Sammeldienst" ... vielleicht findet Google was. 


Gruß Dunsti


EDIT: ich glaube GMX bietet sowas an, wenn Du dort eine Email-Adresse hast.


----------

